# Sv266a Audio driver



## Sannta (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, i had it. then it dissapeared. im running windows xp pro, and my mb is a Syntax Sv266a. im not even sure what kind of sound card it is, i just know it came stock on theis board. i think it was called C3 media or something.. can someone help?


----------



## Sannta (Jan 19, 2006)

buuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this free utility...it will tell you exactly what's in your PC

EverestHome


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

3minutes, Rats, beat me to it!!! follow his sound advice.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

fleamailman said:


> 3minutes, Rats, beat me to it!!! follow his sound advice.


Got to be quick round here *fleamailman* it happens to me all the time


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Since the board uses a VIA chipset you should be able to use the generic VIA Vinyl AC97 audio driver from here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=104


----------

